# Crucial C300 128GB vs OCZ Vertex 2



## lasalasa (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to purchase a new SSD.

I was thinking of getting the Crucial C300 128GB(Model number: CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1).

How is it like compared to OCZ Vertex 2 120GB and G.Skill's Phoenix Pro 120GB quality and speed wise?

Also, does it have TRIM support?

I was told there are 2 versions of the SSD, is mine the fast or slow one?

Thanks.


----------



## lasalasa (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2011)

lasalasa said:


> I would like to purchase a new SSD.
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Crucial C300 128GB(Model number: CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1).
> 
> ...



The Vertex 2 and Phoenix Pro both have better write speeds at 275mbps. The C300 has better read speeds when using Sata III. They both have TRIM support.


----------



## lasalasa (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw that the G.Skill has up to 50k IOPS while the C300 has 60k read IOPS and 30k write IOPS. which is better?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 5, 2011)

Well they just announced the C400 at ces. Anyone know the lag time on these things? http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=20563


----------



## poohbear (Jan 13, 2011)

lasalasa said:


> I would like to purchase a new SSD.
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Crucial C300 128GB(Model number: CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1).
> 
> ...



the C300 does have TRIM support, but it doesnt have its own effective internal garbage collection, so outside of Win7 its performance would degenerate over time (ie it needs TRIM).  The OCZ vertex 2 has its own internal garbage collection mechanism so it's more versatile in that regards. Otherwise they perform the same and u wouldnt notice the difference.

Ultimately, the next gen of SSDs are around the corner, so u can either wait for the latest & greatest, or wait for some crazy clearance deals on the current gen ones.  Good luck!


----------

